# Restore the function of the thumbs button



## Another oViT Guy (Sep 6, 2019)

So I have one of those new TiVos that has six tuners and I was looking forward to discovering new shows based on my likes and dislikes.

I knew that I'd have to start over with my likes/dislikes as there is no way to port that setting from the old device (there is a suggestion for you right there, let us migrate likes!)

But I discovered that the new unit doesn't respond to the thumbs button. Yes I read the docs about the new "feature". Yes I reported it as a bug. And I got the response that this "degrade" is supposed to reduce confusion.

Now my TiVo records sports. I hate sports. And I cannot make it stop.
Now my TiVo records soap operas. I loathe soap operas. And I cannot make it stop.
Now my TiVo records shows in languages I do not understand. I did alter the channel list to fix this one.
Now my TiVo records reality TV shows. Does ANYONE actually like those? And I cannot make it stop.

I missed the first 5 episodes of Batwoman because I'd failed to set up a Season Pass. But given the number of other hero type shows I watch (I record most of the Arrowverse already) a properly working recommendation system would have included Batwoman already as a suggestion.

So without thumbs my TiVo records things I dislike and ignores things I do like.

I've got six tuners and a highly ranked Season Pass for NCIS, yet the newest seasons episode 6 was not recorded because it was recording a suggestion at the time. That's a bug. You recorded 1 conflicting show and 5 suggestions instead of the show I'd told you to record. LAME. That's a bug. And if I had control of the preferences a tuner might have been free to record the Season Pass show.

So please restore the function of the thumbs button. I'd like for the suggestions to actually be based on MY preferences, not on the preferences of whoever is paying you to recommend those thing.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guessing you're using TE4 as it likely came with your box. I think you can still "downgrade" to TE3, where thumbs still work. But so long as I have this level of input to what suggestions it records, I'm not interested in moving to TE4.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Another oViT Guy said:


> I've got six tuners and a highly ranked Season Pass for NCIS, yet the newest seasons episode 6 was not recorded because it was recording a suggestion at the time. That's a bug. You recorded 1 conflicting show and 5 suggestions instead of the show I'd told you to record.


Turn off suggestions and no more conflicts as far as suggestions overriding recording.


----------



## Another oViT Guy (Sep 6, 2019)

stevewjackson said:


> I'm guessing you're using TE4 as it likely came with your box. I think you can still "downgrade" to TE3, where thumbs still work. But so long as I have this level of input to what suggestions it records, I'm not interested in moving to TE4.


I don't blame you, this feels like beta quality software these days. You can't even use the back button to get out of the UI tree navigation, you have to hit the TiVo button and start over from the root menu every time.

This new version was a huge step backwards in functionality.

I've been a TiVo user since Series 2 and love what they used to be.



KevTech said:


> Turn off suggestions and no more conflicts as far as suggestions overriding recording.


Except that a properly functioning suggestion system is a good way to discover new shows. I mean TiVo used to have a terrific product.

I'm going to be attempting a software "downgrade" later this week to see if I can get all my features back.


----------



## Stephen Miller (Jan 2, 2019)

After a week of using Tivo Edge I am underwhelmed. I have the feeling it was released not ready for prime time. My Tivo Series 3 was much more user-friendly.

The "Search" function should be renamed "random sort". Entering anything into "Search" brings up hundreds of responses with anything having that term(s), but they aren't in alphabetical order. Backing out requires pushing the Tivo button and starting all over again.

Putting search results in alphabetical order should be a simple fix.


----------

